# Maple Cane



## RogerC (Jan 30, 2018)

This is a cane I just finished with dyed Maple and Gold leafing on the handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2018)

That is cool, what did you use for the foot and where did you get it from?


----------



## RogerC (Jan 30, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That is cool, what did you use for the foot and where did you get it from?


Lee Valley here's a link.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=63218&cat=1,250,43243,63218

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2018)

Stunning! I see a woman in profile with her shoulderblade sticking out. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## onhillww (Jan 30, 2018)

Fantastik, pun intended! Love it. What is the handle finished with to get that affect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Absolutely Beautiful Roger!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow, makes me wish I had a bum leg and needed that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, makes me wish I had a bum leg and needed that.


Build yourself one when you do not need it because when you do you will not be able to build yourself one.

Silly mainlanders

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 30, 2018)

Very nice work Roger. I hope it goes to an even tempered user... you could do some damage welding that handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow.....that is superb looking. I like the shape....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2018)

Did you stabilize the wood? Also, thank you for the link, I have already ordered the tip.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 30, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Build yourself one when you do not need it because when you do you will not be able to build yourself one.
> 
> Silly mainlanders

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


>

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2018)

Unique and beautiful cane! Love the gold leafing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Feb 1, 2018)

onhillww said:


> Fantastik, pun intended! Love it. What is the handle finished with to get that affect.


Varigated Black Gold Leaf.


----------



## RogerC (Feb 1, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you stabilize the wood? Also, thank you for the link, I have already ordered the tip.


No stabilization required this Maple is super strong and dense wood.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 5, 2018)

@RogerC thank you, my tip came in today and I got the handle back from my brother-in-law. It's salvaged from an old light fixture. He had to fill some holes and polish it up.
Now I gotta find some curly koa long enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## RogerC (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice glad I could help, keep me updated.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 9, 2018)

My grandfather would say, "That's a dandy". I think if it was mine I'd be afraid to use it. The ones I do use get thrown in the back seat, beat off small dogs and children and generally get treated pretty badly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

That is really useful! I get my knee replaced in a couple of weeks... Hehe

I love the pattern, the blue is perfect for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

